# Herp pics



## Fang101 (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres a few recent herps I've seen 

Burns' dragon



Amphibolurus burnsi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Amphibolurus burnsi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Adult Ringed Brown snake



Pseudonaja modesta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Tessellated gecko



Diplodactylus tessellatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Diplodactylus tessellatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Yearling Stimson's python



Antaresia stimsoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Rissi (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful yet again. Amazing Kieran.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice pics man. I really like the Burns pic even at it's funky angle, and the tessell looks like a really nice animal.


----------



## Fang101 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks guys ,
Few more pics...

Eastern mulch-slider



Lerista fragilis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Curl snake



Suta suta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Eyrean earless dragon 



Tympanocryptis tetraporophora by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Long-tailed Planigale (Thanks Stephen for helping with this ID  )



Planigale ingrami by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Planigale ingrami by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jul 11, 2012)

Some nice shots there.


----------



## Fang101 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks mate,
A couple of birds



Corvus coronoides by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Vanellus miles by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Excitable delma



Delma tincta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## damian83 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well done keep them coming, love seeing shots like these


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 13, 2012)

Excellent


----------



## Fang101 (Jul 14, 2012)

Heres a few more pics 
Desert tree frog



Litoria rubella by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Ringed browns (one has started/gone down a hole in the ground)



Pseudonaja modestas by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Pseudonaja modesta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Adult Stimsoni




Antaresia stimsoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Antaresia stimsoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Antaresia stimsoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## clopo (Jul 15, 2012)

Fantastic photo's once again. Well done.


----------



## reptalica (Jul 18, 2012)

Great quality there Kieran. What kind of set up r u using??? If u don't mind divulging of course.....


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 18, 2012)

Really awesome shots mate. I must say the first shot of the Planigale ingrami is a standout.


----------



## Fang101 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys ,
Reptalica: I use the canon 400d with either the canon 18-55mm IS lens or 75-300mm lens.
few more pics 

Two different Kristin's gecko



Strophurus krisalys by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr



Strophurus krisalys by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Eastern striped skink



Ctenotus robustus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr



Ctenotus robustus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Eastern barred wedgesnout ctenotus



Ctenotus strauchii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Tommy roundhead



Diporiphora australis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Central netted dragon



Ctenophorus nuchalis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Ctenophorus nuchalis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Eddie2257 (Jul 22, 2012)

awsome photos man! 
what camera are you using?
Eddie...


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 22, 2012)

> I use the canon 400d with either the canon 18-55mm IS lens or 75-300mm lens.


 ...


----------



## Fang101 (Jul 23, 2012)

^lol, thanks Tassie 
A Brown Falcon and a defensive Kristin's gecko




Falco berigora by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr



Falco berigora by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Strophurus krisalys by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr



Strophurus krisalys by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------

